# Floating red dots on screen...



## Deftones (Sep 6, 2006)

So, in the past week or so, I've noticed some bizarre red dots on my screen. It almost looks like people with laser pointers pointing at the screen. It doesn't happen all the time, which leads me to believe that it's an issue w/ the HR20 and not my TV. Any thoughts as to what it might be? I did a search, but didn't find anything.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Do you have an LCD screen? And do the dots stay in the same place? If so, you might have some pixels getting stuck in the red phase. I have a point of white or two every now and then on my LCD and I think that's what it is.

To pinpoint the problem, you should go to another source (such as a DVD) and see if the problem goes with it or if it's only on the HR20.


----------



## Sah (Jul 17, 2006)

Are the red dots appearing on your MPEG4 HD locals by any chance? Because we've been having the same problem on our MPEG4 locals for the past couple of days, mostly on ABC. It's not a problem with the TV because they don't appear on any of the MPEG2 channels.


----------



## Dave_S (Jan 7, 2006)

Sah said:


> Are the red dots appearing on your MPEG4 HD locals by any chance? Because we've been having the same problem on our MPEG4 locals for the past couple of days, mostly on ABC. It's not a problem with the TV because they don't appear on any of the MPEG2 channels.


I see the same thing on WCVB and WFXT mpeg4 channels on my RPTV. I was hoping it was my TV going bad, I would really love to replace it with a nice large flat panel....


----------



## DjCalvin (Nov 13, 2006)

Holy red dots batman!

I recorded Knights of Prosperity off of ABC 5 in boston last night, as well as In case of Emergency. Both of these shows have the floating pixels now.
I did not see any last night while watching FOX 25.
The red dots are moving constantly.


----------



## JohnMav (Aug 24, 2006)

I've been seeing the same thing on my Plasma on ABC in Boston--first noticed on Monday.


----------



## DjCalvin (Nov 13, 2006)

If it wasnt for the 1st post being from Deftones in Pheonix, I would think its Boston Related.



JohnMav said:


> I've been seeing the same thing on my Plasma on ABC in Boston--first noticed on Monday.


----------



## Janney66 (Jun 13, 2006)

Since last weekend I've been having some problems with the Boston MPEG4's. The quality hasn't been what it usually is (especially CBS) and I'm seeing red dots on some of the channels, including NESN HD.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

I have been getting them on my MPEG4 local WABC channel 7, but they do not appear on the MPEG2 channel 86 ABCE. Only in the top third of the screen and only on that channel. I was going to call Directv this morning.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Yeah, I have seen them. Can't remember where or when, but definitely there.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I was going to start a thread on this. Has anyone actually called. I wonder what D* is doing about this. 

I have a RP Mits 65" and this appears only on MPEG4 locals for me.


----------



## incandenza (Jan 22, 2007)

I've seen it on local ABC 15 in Phoenix. First noticed it Sunday night. Checked again today and it will still there.


----------



## BobV (Dec 15, 2006)

Iam seeing white dots.. OH! wait a minute its my blood pressure!:icon_lol:


----------



## AlexCF (Oct 14, 2006)

I saw it last night watching Grey's Anatomy on MPEG4 local WCVB Boston.

I thought it might be because my unit had just switched to firmware 120, but there weren't any red dots while I watched ER on MPEG4 local WHDH.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

I saw the red dots on Grey's last night; on D* ABC MPEG4 Local.

TV is rear projection.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

Red dots... Pinky.... hmmm, methinks me does start to see a pattern here... it's something wit da techmology


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

saw red dots this AM on LCD screen with local MPEG4 channel, switched to local HD OTA and went away. Seems like ore new MPEG4 issues that arent HR20 but issues with the signals.


----------



## cpenfiel (Nov 11, 2006)

Saw them last night watching Grey's also. Switch to Fox-25 during a commercial and didn't see any dots. 

Boston area - locals thru the dish (MPEG-4)


----------



## factorydiecast (Feb 1, 2007)

We got em here too. Watching on the Plasma, Wife noticed them first, only on channel 5 in reg and HD. Kinda freaky


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

I also noticed red dots last night briefly while I was channel surfing MPEG4 locals, none on OTA locals!


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Vinny said:


> I saw the red dots on Grey's last night; on D* ABC MPEG4 Local.
> 
> TV is rear projection.


Same thing here in Phoenix. I even backed up to see if they were in the buffer and sure enough, thery we captured there also.


----------



## Deftones (Sep 6, 2006)

Sah said:


> Are the red dots appearing on your MPEG4 HD locals by any chance? Because we've been having the same problem on our MPEG4 locals for the past couple of days, mostly on ABC. It's not a problem with the TV because they don't appear on any of the MPEG2 channels.


Sorry. I haven't been around the past 2 days.

Yes, it has been on ABC. It's via sat MPEG-4, not OTA. I noticed it on Knights of the Prosperity when I watched it. Glad to know I'm not the only person noticing this. Even more glad that someone from Phoenix has also noticed it. I thought it might be an issue w/ my Mitsu RPTV, but it's only happening on ABC for some reason.


----------



## jgcox00 (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah... I am seeing the same thing but it seems to be ONLY on the local NBC 17 channel (MPEG4) channel here in Raleigh. I do not see it on any of the other MPEG4 channels. I was logging on to the board tonight to find out who I should ***** at?? Local NBC channel or D*TV?


----------



## dukefan (Dec 5, 2006)

I've got them on MPEG4 Local CBS... ABC seems OK.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm so glad I saw this thread. I was starting to get real worried about my TV. I've had the red dots on my NY MPEG-4 ABC station and now at least I know that it's not my TV or the hardware of the HR20.


----------



## dukefan (Dec 5, 2006)

Quick update from Charlotte. I just checked the recording of Shark from Thursday night (recorded under 0x120) on the local CBS affiliate. On the MPG4 version on the HR20, it has the floating dots. I looked at the same recording on the HR10 OTA HD, and there are no such dots. This must be either a problem with the encoding or the decoding of the MPG4 stream for the HR20. Can anyone replicate it on an H20? That would narrow it down and positively confirm it as Yet Another Software Problem for the HR20...

Interesting how it's different channels for different folks. Here, it's the lowest numbered station (3)... and CBS.


----------



## beersnob (Feb 3, 2007)

We got floating red dots here in Prescott Valley, AZ as well. While watching the recorded version of Grey's Anatomy from our Phoenix ABC affiliate. 

Also, for some reason this week it recorded in in 720 not 1080


----------



## dukefan (Dec 5, 2006)

Just reported directly to Level 2 CSR - of course, they have no record of any such problems (what else is new)... so please call and log the issue...


----------



## incandenza (Jan 22, 2007)

beersnob said:


> Also, for some reason this week it recorded in in 720 not 1080


ABC (along with FOX and ESPN) is always 720p.


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

dukefan said:


> Quick update from Charlotte. I just checked the recording of Shark from Thursday night (recorded under 0x120) on the local CBS affiliate. On the MPG4 version on the HR20, it has the floating dots. I looked at the same recording on the HR10 OTA HD, and there are no such dots. This must be either a problem with the encoding or the decoding of the MPG4 stream for the HR20. Can anyone replicate it on an H20? That would narrow it down and positively confirm it as Yet Another Software Problem for the HR20...
> 
> Interesting how it's different channels for different folks. Here, it's the lowest numbered station (3)... and CBS.


I saw it too. It was not on the MPG2 from OTA, but it was on MPG4 from SAT. I was watching live. Saw it most of the night on WBTV in Charlotte.


----------



## OutGolfn (Dec 21, 2006)

Seeing the red dots on CBS during the ohio st/mich st game this afternoon. Switched to OTA and game looks fine. D* what is going on here???? In Charlotte,NC as well with the HR20! I sure hope they fix this before the super bowl tomorrow!


----------



## AlexCF (Oct 14, 2006)

I can see it again right now on Boston local ABC station WCVB during their 6 o'clock news. I don't see the same effect on any of the other HD locals though, very odd.


----------



## dukefan (Dec 5, 2006)

I got to enjoy the SuperBowl with floating red dots. Just a couple of observations... it seemed better during the actual game, but much worse during commercials. I could see it clearly and I couldn't see any pattern except that it seemed to be in the middle band of the screen and seemed to be replacing one particular RGB color value. Would like to see this one resolved quickly


----------



## Andy D. (Aug 24, 2006)

I have also noticed the red dots while watching ABC MPEG4 (WCVB) from D*. I thought it was the HR20 box until I also noticed them on my H20 box. I only noticed them on WCVB so I attributed it to the local feed. They are not on the other channels.

BTW - The red dots usually show up when there are other shades of red in the area. This happens near faces - maybe that is why it appears near the top of the screen. Just an observation.


----------



## phonecarhead (Jan 28, 2007)

I have the same problem. I also live in Charlote. I also have reported it to DTV. Does anyone have a solution to this? For me, it is only on CBS HD


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

phonecarhead said:


> I have the same problem. I also live in Charlote. I also have reported it to DTV. Does anyone have a solution to this? For me, it is only on CBS HD


Just to join the Charlotte club....same thing here, CBS MPG4 HD.


----------



## tbonnett (Feb 5, 2007)

Have had HD upgrade for 2 weeks (HR 20) and also have noticed floating red dots on WBTV(CBS) digital for the past week. I spoke with tech support at D**** and was told "it is a problem and we are working on it". Hmmm.... Sounds familiar.
All other HD channels are fine and OTA from WBTV is OK (no dots).


----------



## lbacker52 (Jan 14, 2007)

on the raleigh locals(sat feed).Did not see them on forced 120 but when Dtv gave me the 120,I started getting them.Whew,thought tv was failing..lol!


----------



## OutGolfn (Dec 21, 2006)

Kinda funny how 90% of the claims in this thread are located in NC..... Wonder what is happening on D* end? BTW tonight during "The Class" on CBS WBTV the red dots are horrible throughout the center of the screen.


----------



## ~mudd (Jan 23, 2007)

AlexCF said:


> I can see it again right now on Boston local ABC station WCVB during their 6 o'clock news. I don't see the same effect on any of the other HD locals though, very odd.


I am seeing this now on the Boston CBS station as of tonight and the ABC station has been like this for a week now for me. This has the 'wife approval factor' running on the low side now~!


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Did you say LCD or LSD screen? ( - :


----------



## ~mudd (Jan 23, 2007)

LCoS Sony SXRD 55A2000. The problem is only on the HD locals (not OTA here) not the same SD channels. I also have comcast landline plugged into this TV and those HD channels are fine.

So, I've come to realize that its not the TV or broadcast from the locals and I doubt it's the HR20 so it has to be something in between right?


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

Last night on WBTV in Charlotte, the red dots was very bad. They were joined by a little bit of blue dots too. Again, OTA looked fine. On Sunday, during the Super Bowl, the red dots were rare.


----------



## wg8170 (Oct 5, 2006)

The_Geyser said:


> Last night on WBTV in Charlotte, the red dots was very bad. They were joined by a little bit of blue dots too. Again, OTA looked fine. On Sunday, during the Super Bowl, the red dots were rare.


I experienced the same thing. The superbowl was not as bad as it had been, but last night it was worse than ever. Seems like it is compression related. I wonder if they can control how much compression they apply? The superbowl did look better in general than most of the CBS MPEG4 content I have been watching.


----------



## msurrency (Jan 19, 2007)

I also have just started seeing this. I have both a H20 and HR20. The H20 is on a Samsung LCD MPEG4 Local ABC 15 and I have seen it off and on for the last week. The HR20 is fine, but it is using a Samsung DLP and OTA Local ABC 15. Seems to me it must be the DTV feed. I will try too look at it again and see if I get it on the OTA signal.


----------



## Rubbernecker (Jan 18, 2007)

Long time lurker, first time posting... I am also in Charlotte, NC and recorded How I Met Your Mother, last night. (Not sure if it was OTA or off the Sat, I will check later) This is the first time we noticed the red dots.. It looked like someone had a laser pointing at the screen all throughout the episode. After it was over, turned the station and no problem. Is this an issue with recorded programs or are you guys seeing these on live TV? BTW, we should start a Charlotte HR20 thread...


----------



## factorydiecast (Feb 1, 2007)

seems to be only my hr20 not on my h10 .


----------



## darklight (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm a D* newbie, just got it installed last week. Just noticed the red dot problem while watching the Super Bowl on WBTV-DT. I don't watch CBS that much so I wouldn't have noticed it beforehand. Wish I would have waited to update the firmware so I can tell y'all if it's related. Like the others, it went away using an OTA antenna.


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

I have the dots too. I have seen them only on MPEG 4 channels and especially on NESN. The Super Bowl looked like absolute crap too. I couldn't believe how bad the feed was.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

NYSmoker said:


> I have been getting them on my MPEG4 local WABC channel 7, but they do not appear on the MPEG2 channel 86 ABCE. Only in the top third of the screen and only on that channel. I was going to call Directv this morning.


Update:

The dots have spread to MPEG4 local CBS channel 2. This parasite must be snuffed out before it infects other channels.


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

Rubbernecker said:


> Long time lurker, first time posting... I am also in Charlotte, NC and recorded How I Met Your Mother, last night. (Not sure if it was OTA or off the Sat, I will check later) This is the first time we noticed the red dots.. It looked like someone had a laser pointing at the screen all throughout the episode. After it was over, turned the station and no problem. Is this an issue with recorded programs or are you guys seeing these on live TV? BTW, we should start a Charlotte HR20 thread...


It's on the MPG4 channel both live and recorded.


----------



## Rubbernecker (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks geyser


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm crossing my fingers, but I did not see any red dots last night on WBTV in Charlotte.


----------



## goukas (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm glad I stumpled upon this thread.....

I've had the dots for a week and a half now. They started on an H10, and continued when I had my HR-20 installed Thursday. I am seeing them on CBS (WBZ), ABC (WCVB), Fox, and NESN. Regional HD's have been fine. 

I am going to call DirecTV tonight. Has anybody called and got an answer different than "We're working on it"?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

goukas said:


> I'm glad I stumpled upon this thread.....
> 
> I've had the dots for a week and a half now. They started on an H10, and continued when I had my HR-20 installed Thursday. I am seeing them on CBS (WBZ), ABC (WCVB), Fox, and NESN. Regional HD's have been fine.
> 
> I am going to call DirecTV tonight. Has anybody called and got an answer different than "We're working on it"?


and I'm glad you did too! Btw, welcome to the forums! :welcome_s

Are you seeing them on HR10 or H20 as well as HR20? If H20, then I wonder if this is a transcoding error as they transcode from MPEG2 to MPEG4?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## goukas (Feb 2, 2007)

tibber said:


> Are you seeing them on HR10 or H20 as well as HR20?


Sorry about that. My previous box was an H20, not an H10. I was seeing it on both of the boxes....

I think you're spot on with the transcoding. 
I'll be calling them when I get out of work in a few hours. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## Robert Springer (Feb 8, 2007)

I just got DirecTV from Phoenix and immediately noticed that the high definition channel for the ABC network was loaded with randomly occuring red dots. These do not appear on the standard definition ABC channel or on any other HiDef or Std channel.

When I called DirecTV's 800 number they said that they only had one other report of this phenomenon in the country; however, I count 51 messages at this site and that doesn't include the replies.

It appears to be nationwide, mainly on ABC (but not exclusively) and present on all versions of DirecTV equipment.

Has DirecTV been alerted to this problem. If so, what has their response been and do they intend to do anything about it.

Robert Springer


----------



## DjCalvin (Nov 13, 2006)

Still Seeing them On ABC mpeg 4 here in boston While watching Knights of Prosperity and Lost.
Called Dtv and they didnt know anything about it.
went through the usual reboot cycle per their "troubleshooting" with no luck and no surprise.
I havent seen them myself move to another channel yet, but im not watching the tv much other than wed and thurs.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

NYSmoker said:


> I have been getting them on my MPEG4 local WABC channel 7, but they do not appear on the MPEG2 channel 86 ABCE. Only in the top third of the screen and only on that channel. I was going to call Directv this morning.


MPEG 4 ABC also tonight seeing red dots at the top of the screen.


----------



## Deftones (Sep 6, 2006)

Robert Springer said:


> I just got DirecTV from Phoenix and immediately noticed that the high definition channel for the ABC network was loaded with randomly occuring red dots. These do not appear on the standard definition ABC channel or on any other HiDef or Std channel.
> 
> When I called DirecTV's 800 number they said that they only had one other report of this phenomenon in the country; however, I count 51 messages at this site and that doesn't include the replies.
> 
> ...


I'm going to contact them today. I watched LOST from last night. Holy snikes. It was like being in a movie theater with 100 George Costanzas! I hope it's just a software issue and not hardware related.


----------



## dbaile (Jan 22, 2007)

I noticed the red dots for the fisrt time while watching ABC local in Boston last night. Seemed to happen mostly on faces and when it was otherwise a dark scene, as opposed to bright sunlight. Pretty annoying. I have a DLP 53"" screen.


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

Last night my daughter came upstairs in a panic, asked my to turn on "Lost", as soon as I did I knew what her problem was, looked at her and said "red dots?" She said she thought it was the TV! Told her not to worry, just tune to 5-1 (OTA), not the TV!

Must be MPEG4 problem on locals hand off to D*!
I think this is worse than the original poor HD PQ when the LIL's were first turned on!!


----------



## captcab_99 (Feb 3, 2007)

I've been noticing the menacing red dots here in Boston too. Happens on both my HR20 and the H20 on MPEG4 locals. I don't use OTA because I'm about 20 miles north of Boston and reception isn't all that great. Come on DTV, fix it already.

:nono2:


----------



## audiovideoventure (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm in Arizona and have noticed the red dots on ABC out of Phoenix. The rest of the channels seem to be okay. Called Directv two days ago and they said they were not aware of the problem.


----------



## rpl47 (Aug 20, 2006)

I've got them too..very annoying! I haven't heard Earl comment on the red dot issue. I don't remember if they started to appear before or after the latest software release.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry... I have been digging around to find out what I can on the Red Dots

All I can tell you, is that DirecTV has seen the reports... and has been investigating it.

If any of you have an H20 also, it would be intresting to note if you are seeing it there as well. Also, details if you REWIND, if the Red-Blocks (they are more then dots), appear in the same place.


----------



## tbonnett (Feb 5, 2007)

Knock on wood, this is the third evening with no red dots on WBTV(CBS) Charlotte. Dots were consistent and when I called D* one tech rep said they had not heard of a problem. A second tech person that I spoke with said that they had had numerous complaints and their engineers 'were working on it'. Two days later it seemed to have been fixed.
Keep calling D*. The squeaky wheel might get the grease.


----------



## mazter (Jul 4, 2006)

I also informed D* today regarding the red dots . It is not hr20 specific , also h20. As you may have already guessed they are not aware of any "dots". I mentioned this site and told them it's not equipment that's the problem. I also mentioned someone should monitor this forum so they can be a little more knowledable about their equipment and services. Seems we know more then they do.:hurah:


----------



## msurrency (Jan 19, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry... I have been digging around to find out what I can on the Red Dots
> 
> All I can tell you, is that DirecTV has seen the reports... and has been investigating it.
> 
> If any of you have an H20 also, it would be intresting to note if you are seeing it there as well. Also, details if you REWIND, if the Red-Blocks (they are more then dots), appear in the same place.


Earl, I am in Phoenix and have a h20 and can confirm the red dots on the MPEG4 ABC 15 Signal. OTA seems fine.


----------



## quadmandan97 (Feb 8, 2007)

I seen them all night on MPEG4 NBC 3 Signal out of Cleveland.


----------



## Sky Tec (Feb 9, 2007)

guys.. i think i have a solution for you... we ran into this problem recently ad another tech figured out that by cutting the ground pin off the electrical cord, it fixed the problem.. it has something to do with a polarized ground circuit.. any voltage in the circuit messes with the HR20's... let me know if this does not fix..


----------



## SteelDog (Feb 9, 2007)

Sky Tec said:


> guys.. i think i have a solution for you... we ran into this problem recently ad another tech figured out that by cutting the ground pin off the electrical cord, it fixed the problem.. it has something to do with a polarized ground circuit.. any voltage in the circuit messes with the HR20's... let me know if this does not fix..


I have them too on all locals. ABC Phoenix (AZ) seems to be the worst.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Sky Tec said:


> guys.. i think i have a solution for you... we ran into this problem recently ad another tech figured out that by cutting the ground pin off the electrical cord, it fixed the problem.. it has something to do with a polarized ground circuit.. any voltage in the circuit messes with the HR20's... let me know if this does not fix..


Not the most satisfying answer.

Still had then this morning on Boston locals. I haven't cheated the ground yet.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

mazter said:


> I also informed D* today regarding the red dots . It is not hr20 specific , also h20. As you may have already guessed they are not aware of any "dots". I mentioned this site and told them it's not equipment that's the problem. I also mentioned someone should monitor this forum so they can be a little more knowledable about their equipment and services. Seems we know more then they do.:hurah:


True, but Earl does a really nice job of getting our stuff to them (and I'm some are here watching anonymously)...I mean, to have a message board driving some of a corporation's tech fixes is pretty fantastic.

I was telling the tech about it yesterday at the house.


----------



## murph3699 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'[m having them on my H20. Its happening on both CBS and ABC Boston locals for me.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I had to do an RBR to get rid of the RED DOTS.


----------



## Deftones (Sep 6, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry... I have been digging around to find out what I can on the Red Dots
> 
> All I can tell you, is that DirecTV has seen the reports... and has been investigating it.
> 
> If any of you have an H20 also, it would be intresting to note if you are seeing it there as well. Also, details if you REWIND, if the Red-Blocks (they are more then dots), appear in the same place.


Yes. I did the rewind to several spots in the recording to make sure they were the same. This is what helped me to eliminate my TV as the culprit.


----------



## AlexCF (Oct 14, 2006)

DjCalvin said:


> Still Seeing them On ABC mpeg 4 here in boston
> [..]
> went through the usual reboot cycle per their "troubleshooting" with no luck and no surprise.
> I havent seen them myself move to another channel yet, but im not watching the tv much other than wed and thurs.


That's why I haven't bothered calling. Their tech support people are useless. I might as well pick up the phone and explain the problem to the dial tone.


----------



## PLamarine (Dec 3, 2006)

Red dots here in southern MA on WCVB watching greys anatomy. I thought it was the brand new DLP tv I bought and it was annoying the s$%@ out of me. Glad it is a common problem.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

it was reported, on the dish retailer board, by a dtv tech, to cut the ground prong off to clear a ground looping problem.....red dots go away.....lots fo people are seeing it...1000's


----------



## SteelDog (Feb 9, 2007)

I also noticed the occasional blue square pixel as well. The majority of it is RED. Also, the funny thing is that it doesn't happen to me when watching discover HD. So why is it only happening on the locals? How could cutting off a ground have that much impact on only the locals but do nothing to the others?

Something is fishy.


----------



## incandenza (Jan 22, 2007)

The ground loop explanation sounds like BS to me. It has to be something in the broadcast. It's only on certain channels, and if you rewind the recording it's always in the same place.

Also, some people in this thread have said they've seen the problem on the H20 as well.


----------



## BlackEye (Feb 10, 2007)

I am seeing th red dots right now on NESN. It looks like the red dots are contained in the bottom 1/3 of the screen. I also see the dots on ABC. These are both Boston locals and MPEG4. I will report this tomorrow.


----------



## Janney66 (Jun 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If any of you have an H20 also, it would be intresting to note if you are seeing it there as well. Also, details if you REWIND, if the Red-Blocks (they are more then dots), appear in the same place.


I'm seeing the problem on both my HR20 and H20 (Boston HD locals, 4, 5, and NESN HD). This problem first started a few weeks ago. At the same time the red dots started to appear, the quality of most of my HD locals has gone down hill. (lots of macroblocking).

The red dots appear in the same place when I rewind, and even if I view the scene in slow motion. Reboots do not help at all, this has to be an encoding problem at D*.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

SteelDog said:


> How could cutting off a ground have that much impact on only the locals but do nothing to the others?
> 
> Something is fishy.


use a ground prong adapter to eliminate the prong from contacting the outlet, (you know, those orange things with a wire)..the guy was told by the "uppers" that was the fix for now. He said trace voltage on the ground is what causes it and some polarized outlets are more susceptible to the problem.....who knows for sure. BTW, the guy that said it is thought highly of as a straight shooter, I'm pretty sure.

*somebody try it ...report back *


----------



## Sky Tec (Feb 9, 2007)

can one of you guys just try the fix... you might be surprised. I was told by my supervisors that it does fix pixelation/red dots on MPEG4 locals.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

stereo!!!! try it, you'll like it.....lmao


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

I noticed it for the forst time on NESN Thursday Night. I haven't seen it on the locals yet but they have been coming in so crappy as of late I've been watching them via OTA. I need to call and complain just haven't had time.


----------



## Dave_S (Jan 7, 2006)

AlexCF said:


> That's why I haven't bothered calling. Their tech support people are useless. I might as well pick up the phone and explain the problem to the dial tone.


HAHAHA...I nominate this as a finalist for post of the year!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

PLamarine said:


> Red dots here in southern MA on WCVB watching greys anatomy. I thought it was the brand new DLP tv I bought and it was annoying the s$%@ out of me. Glad it is a common problem.


Saw the same thing. The red dots were only on for a second at most then gone. Saw them two times during the show.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

bret4 said:


> Saw the same thing. The red dots were only on for a second at most then gone. Saw them two times during the show.


Cutting of the ground from the HR20 sounds like bull to me also. I never had the red dots before the last update. If there was something wrong with the unit that wasn't software or in the data stream I would have seen it before. Better to try a reset first.

To me the red dots looked more like a really small pixelation problem.


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

Having the same issue myself with Boston area locals. This is happening on NESN and my other mpeg 4 locals. I just watched Lost from Wednesday night and they were all over it. This had never happened to me before the last update a few weeks ago.

On another subject, anyone else notice that the Superbowl was unwatchable? I couldn't believe how bad it was. I was watching the kickoff live before heading out to someone else's house and I was saying to myself it's a good thing the Patriots didn't make it cuz I'd have had a party at my house and I'd have been embarrassed by the picture. I did record the game to see if it ever fixed itself and it did 2:52 into the game.


----------



## Sky Tec (Feb 9, 2007)

...

how many of you guys have tried the ground prong thing? I install this stuff all day long... you would think I might know something about this. I learned the ground prong thing from a supervisor, and he was told by another tech in this area. all I see is you guys complaining about the red dots/pixelation, and I have provided you guys a solution, yet nobody wants to try it. Don't want to cut the prong off? fine, go to the store, get the adaptor that doesn't let the ground prong go make contact. seriously guys... try it you might be surprised that such a simple solution works. I would do it myself, but I don't have access to an HR20 right now (stuck in motel room).


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

mmmmmm...motel food!


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

Sky Tec said:


> ...
> 
> how many of you guys have tried the ground prong thing? I install this stuff all day long... you would think I might know something about this. I learned the ground prong thing from a supervisor, and he was told by another tech in this area. all I see is you guys complaining about the red dots/pixelation, and I have provided you guys a solution, yet nobody wants to try it. Don't want to cut the prong off? fine, go to the store, get the adaptor that doesn't let the ground prong go make contact. seriously guys... try it you might be surprised that such a simple solution works. I would do it myself, but I don't have access to an HR20 right now (stuck in motel room).


Whether your solution works or not is irrelevant. This problem should not and did not exist until a few weeks ago and I'm sure that the software is causing the problem not the ground prong. I understand that you install this stuff all day but you have to understand that we shouldn't have to use mickey mouse fixes to get our $300 boxes to work properly. What if you were installing one of these boxes at someones house today and you decided to cut off the ground prong in front of him/her? What do you think their reaction would be? I don't think it would be too positive and it shouldn't be. The ground prong is there for a reason and should be left intact. You should not and do not need to cut off the prong, or defeat the prong with an adapter. Nothing has changed with my home's electrical system that would be repaired by your "fix." The only thing that has changed is the software and that will be replaced again in a matter of weeks or days you can be sure. When that happens I'm pretty confident that the red dots will go away and my machine will be just like it was 3 weeks ago.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Gmaxx said:


> Whether your solution works or not is irrelevant. This problem should not and did not exist until a few weeks ago and I'm sure that the software is causing the problem not the ground prong. I understand that you install this stuff all day but you have to understand that we shouldn't have to use mickey mouse fixes to get our $300 boxes to work properly. What if you were installing one of these boxes at someones house today and you decided to cut off the ground prong in front of him/her? What do you think their reaction would be? I don't think it would be too positive and it shouldn't be. The ground prong is there for a reason and should be left intact. You should not and do not need to cut off the prong, or defeat the prong with an adapter. Nothing has changed with my home's electrical system that would be repaired by your "fix." The only thing that has changed is the software and that will be replaced again in a matter of weeks or days you can be sure. When that happens I'm pretty confident that the red dots will go away and my machine will be just like it was 3 weeks ago.


While I agree with most of what you said. It is a very common solution to ground hum on amplifiers. So some home electronics do expect that - but not on computer based ones.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

It amazes me how many problems happen with MPEG4 local stations over the weekends. This is the first weekend in the New England area that we do not have a grainy HD picture on locals in about 3 weeks. But on the west coast they have lost there local HD MPEG4 channels yesterday according to some of there post’s. What is going on at D* headquarters on the weekends?


----------



## Janney66 (Jun 13, 2006)

Gmaxx said:


> Whether your solution works or not is irrelevant. This problem should not and did not exist until a few weeks ago and I'm sure that the software is causing the problem not the ground prong.


It's not the software because it is also appearing on H20's, which have not had any software updates recently. I think it's a D* transmission/encoding problem, especially since I don't think it's happening in every market. That said, there is no way I'm cutting off my ground plug. That should never be a solution.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Janney66 said:


> It's not the software because it is also appearing on H20's, which have not had any software updates recently. I think it's a D* transmission/encoding problem, especially since I don't think it's happening in every market. That said, there is no way I'm cutting off my ground plug. That should never be a solution.


It is an encoding problem I would never cut off my ground plug either unless i get it in writting from DTV


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

I'm fascinated nobody will use a ground prong eliminator adapter to check the theory.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

sattec said:


> I'm fascinated nobody will use a ground prong eliminator adapter to check the theory.


So just how does one cut off the ground prong on a two prong plug? 

My HR-20 and every HR-20 that I've installed only has a two prong polarized plug.

You can't cut off what isn't there.


----------



## incandenza (Jan 22, 2007)

Heh, good point. I actually dug up an old 3->2 prong adapter, and was considering trying it out just to indulge this guy, even though I had absolutely no expectation it would actually do anything. But I just looked at the cord, and sure enough, it's only a 2-prong plug!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I guess you could cut one of the prongs off anyway. That WILL make the red dots go away. As well as all the blues, greens & everything in between


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

RobertE said:


> I guess you could cut one of the prongs off anyway. That WILL make the red dots go away. As well as all the blues, greens & everything in between


lmao.....good one! Mine is not understand it, just to pass along what I believe to reasonable...thanks for resolving that for us. I don't have the rx in question or this would have been tested already......thanks again


----------



## jtmedma (Jan 30, 2007)

I also have the red dot problem, live near Boston. Happens on all local hd channels. Also, I have not had a clean recording of a program since I had the HR20 installed in Nov 06 (They are sending a new receiver). It's either audio or/and video drops (sec to 5 secs) on any channel. Has anyone else have video/audio issues, besides the red dots. Even just watching a show live at some point there is a hiccup. I have a rear projection Mits, with component cables, 4 lines coming from the dish to the basement were there it connects to a ?4 way connector/ pass thru?. The other end of connector pass thru are 4 lines (2 lines to Hr20, 2 lines to HR10, Hr10 works fine, not video audio problems). Is it just a MPEG 4 problem?


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Apr 17, 2006)

Another Boston area person with the "red dots." I've seen it on live tv as well as recorded, mostly on WCVB


----------



## AlexCF (Oct 14, 2006)

jtmedma said:


> I also have the red dot problem, live near Boston. [..] Has anyone else have video/audio issues, besides the red dots. Even just watching a show live at some point there is a hiccup.


I'm Boston area too. I've only noticed red dots on WCVB on the MPEG4 local. I get occasional audio stuttering, maybe a seconds worth every twenty minutes or so, very infrequently I'll have a few seconds of audio drop out. Maybe once every few hours if I'm actually watching TV that long.


----------



## pete9976 (Nov 25, 2005)

I've been getting the dots as well.


----------



## inzane (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm getting them too in NY. mostly on MPEG4 ch. 2 and ch. 7


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm seeing tons of red dots on NESN HD right now during the BU-BC Beanpot Hockey championship.


----------



## BlackEye (Feb 10, 2007)

Sky Tec said:


> ...
> 
> how many of you guys have tried the ground prong thing? I install this stuff all day long... you would think I might know something about this. I learned the ground prong thing from a supervisor, and he was told by another tech in this area. all I see is you guys complaining about the red dots/pixelation, and I have provided you guys a solution, yet nobody wants to try it. Don't want to cut the prong off? fine, go to the store, get the adaptor that doesn't let the ground prong go make contact. seriously guys... try it you might be surprised that such a simple solution works. I would do it myself, but I don't have access to an HR20 right now (stuck in motel room).


OK, I will get one of the adapters and try it and get back to you. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

they say there is no ground prong to cancel out, it's a two prong already, not three! the adapter won't work??


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

It has been a week with no more red and/or blue dots on WBTV in Charlotte, NC. Direct TV did something.


----------



## Gofastr (Sep 20, 2006)

Long Island New York 
Have had the lazer dot show now since Super Bowl sunday.
Ihave HR20-700 Mostly on CBS HD, ABC HD mpeg 4 chans.
Called DTV and was told that they are aware of the problem
and are working on it.
CSR offered me showtime for 3 months free.
DTV sub since 1994


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

I just called D*. They are aware of the issue and working as fast as they can to find the root cause and get it fixed. They know it is their issue and not the broadcaster. She listed about a 1/2 dozen cities all on the east coast and Boston was one of them.

With the locals I can use OTA but with NESN I have no choice other then to watch the SD channel. Looks like I have a 1000 laser pointers on my TV screen right now.


----------



## BlackEye (Feb 10, 2007)

I just tried the adapter without third prong and it made no difference.  I didn't think it would work but figured it didn't take long to try. :nono2:


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

MarkGSportsNut said:


> I just called D*. They are aware of the issue and working as fast as they can to find the root cause and get it fixed. They know it is their issue and not the broadcaster. She listed about a 1/2 dozen cities all on the east coast and Boston was one of them.
> 
> With the locals I can use OTA but with NESN I have no choice other then to watch the SD channel. Looks like I have a 1000 laser pointers on my TV screen right now.


Did they happen to mention Orlando as one of the cities? Last night, "24" was riddled with red and blue dots thorughout the entire show and the entire screen went blue and dropped audio during one of the most exciting moments of the show. This prompted some "blue" discourse from myself regarding this DVR which, IMO, is nothing more than a turd with circuits! I mean really, this POS hasn't gotten a whole lot better since I first got it back in August! Last week, it proved that it still can't be trusted as a first line DVR and that TiVos MUST be utilized as a backup (or more appropriately, as the first line) since it failed to record a couple of season premieres! Additionally, trying to skip commercials and get to the next segment of a show is next to impossible! Instead of TiVo's autocorrection which appropriately jumps BACKward when releasing FF, this POS actually jumps FORward even if you come out of FF by pressing the IR button a few times!

When I had to watch one of the aforementioned missed (by the HR20) premieres on one of the TiVos which had thankfully recorded one of them as a Suggestion, I once again was amazed at how well the TiVo responds to commands and makes it easy to jump past commercials from one segment to the next!

DirecTV keeps trying to polish this turd, but with each update, they fail to fully fix already existing problems and generate NEW problems!

DirecTV, now that Murdoch is no longer in control, had better stop this nonsense and let us choose TiVo DVR's since at least THEY work!!


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Did she give you some credits?


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

Sky Tec said:


> ...
> 
> how many of you guys have tried the ground prong thing? *I install this stuff all day long... you would think I might know something about this.* I learned the ground prong thing from a supervisor, and he was told by another tech in this area. all I see is you guys complaining about the red dots/pixelation, and I have provided you guys a solution, yet nobody wants to try it. Don't want to cut the prong off? fine, go to the store, get the adaptor that doesn't let the ground prong go make contact. seriously guys... try it you might be surprised that such a simple solution works. I would do it myself, but I don't have access to an HR20 right now (stuck in motel room).


You would think!!! But I see people install this stuff "all day long" then 2 or 3 techs come behind them to fix the install!! Supervisors tell CSRs stuff too, most turns out not to be true!
You install this stuff all day long yet you don't know that the HR20 has a 2 prong plug! Glad most people ignored your advice!

Anyway, last night ,as someone mentioned earlier, watching the Beanpot(NESN) the red dots were awful, so far tonite watching the Bruins game (NESN) no red dots at all!!!


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

No credits. I don't remember hearing Orlando. I remember NYC and Carolina. The problem is not with the HR20 but the mpeg4 compression equipment is what I understood.


----------



## dukefan (Dec 5, 2006)

Somehow modifying a polarized plug will have no effect on the red dots being experienced on a SINGLE channel. It's a transcoding problem.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm in the NY area and am still having the red dot problem. Mostly (as with everyone else having the problem) on MPEG-4 CBS and ABC.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I was out at a restaurant the other night and noticed the red dots it was very strange but not sure if it was D* or cable wish I had asked


----------

